# 2009 Haunt



## Front Yard Fright

So I've been planning my 09 haunt ever since construction began on the 08 haunt... I've been messing around with it... Adding stuff, taking stuff out, and switching stuff around.

One of my, many, big projects for 09 is going to be a brand new circus/fun house themed haunt where the cemetery was for 08. It will be a modular maze constructed of plywood walls and a OSB floor (Same thing the house was this year)

I'm just having a hard time making up my mind as to which way to go with the clown theme... For 08 I created http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2008/10-10-08/IMG_4428.jpg that was similar to the one found in the movie Killer Klowns from Outer Space.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnsyXYnPoAE&feature=PlayList&p=ABB37EE295B5274C&index=31[/nomedia]

I was planning on created a giant (16x16) facade http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/clown_head.jpg found in the movie and then theme the whole haunt with scenes from the movie (Cotton candy cocoons, popcorn room with Cotton Candy Klowns, a jail cell with the inmate covered in cotton candy, etc) Also, Bump In the Night Productions has a nice line of Killer Klowns masks and props. However, I'm not sure if A. It will be scary enough B. People will know what it's from and C. Afford buying a bunch of new stuff.

I was otherwise thinking of doing my own twist on a fun house with a checker board room, and other stuff like that. That way it's more of a generic style haunt.

What do you guys think?

I was also toying around with the idea of doing a pirate ship in the front yard and do use our new Light-O-Rama hardware to do a light show (Example below) and then doing a small walk through haunt on our porch recommended for the little ones who don't want to get scared.






However, I was also planning on doing a light show using those fake carved pumpkins to sing different Halloween songs and have the porch wrapped in lights that go to the light show. It'd be something like this...





.

The pirate ship would be a great way to go, and the haunted house would be great. But I already have the pumpkins to do the light show, and all the lights I would need. So it definitely would be cheaper, but I've heard many of you say that you don't think the light shows are really "Halloweeny".

Now I ask YOU fellow Haunt Forumers! What are your opinions on this matter!?
:jol:


----------



## fearmonger

*Flashback!*

Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!!!

I watched that like a dozen times when I was a kid. Weird, but that's just like me.

Nice flashback!


----------



## TNBrad

Oh the best would be to do the Pirate house like the one you have above and a niebor right across do the same for the ships fighting and cannon fire.


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Have you posted "how to" on your clown facade? I love it! and I am wanting to do something similar for '09. I would love to know how you did it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

fearmonger said:


> Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!!!
> 
> I watched that like a dozen times when I was a kid. Weird, but that's just like me.
> 
> Nice flashback!


I saw it quite a few times when I was a kid!
Maybe that's why I ended up being this big Halloween enthusiast! hahaha



TNBrad said:


> Oh the best would be to do the Pirate house like the one you have above and a niebor right across do the same for the ships fighting and cannon fire.


That's a fantastic idea! However, I don't think my neighbors would play along with the fun!



PeeWeePinson said:


> Have you posted "how to" on your clown facade? I love it! and I am wanting to do something similar for '09. I would love to know how you did it.


No how-to as of yet. And thanks! I'm planning on maybe redoing the clown head and make it part of a much larger facade for my haunt in 09. Keep your eyes out for 09 updates!
.


----------



## TNBrad

*Arrr Give 'em a Broadside*



Front Yard Fright said:


> That's a fantastic idea! However, I don't think my neighbors would play along with the fun!.


TO bad . sounds like a great attraction. 
I had sort of the same setting happen when I move here in the mountains. LOL
It was a Sunday morning. and there is an Older man across the valley. Anyway it was about 5:30 AM and then there was this banjo type, blue grass, sort of music. 
I told the little lady "I'll be right back":xbones:... She said please don't do anything? I assured her it's OK... and went to the garage set the big speekers out and turned the old stereo up really load and play the "*RIDE OF THE VALCORY*"... 
He turned it off and well... we all get along well now. My lady asked what was that all about?... I said every boy knows "APCOLIS NOW"... LOL I must say it did sound really cool echoing through the valley.. LOLOLOL

hope you enjoyed the story


----------



## hoffie08

im thinking of doing a clown/ fun house so maybe we can talk about ideas with eachother.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

TNBrad said:


> TO bad . sounds like a great attraction.
> I had sort of the same setting happen when I move here in the mountains. LOL
> It was a Sunday morning. and there is an Older man across the valley. Anyway it was about 5:30 AM and then there was this banjo type, blue grass, sort of music.
> I told the little lady "I'll be right back":xbones:... She said please don't do anything? I assured her it's OK... and went to the garage set the big speekers out and turned the old stereo up really load and play the "*RIDE OF THE VALCORY*"...
> He turned it off and well... we all get along well now. My lady asked what was that all about?... I said every boy knows "APCOLIS NOW"... LOL I must say it did sound really cool echoing through the valley.. LOLOLOL
> 
> hope you enjoyed the story


Hahahaha I did!
And what a great story it was.
.



hoffie08 said:


> im thinking of doing a clown/ fun house so maybe we can talk about ideas with eachother.


Sure thing! I'm going to be starting a thread about my 09 construction in the next couple months... I'm just waiting for the snow to melt so I can get back to work!
:jol:.


----------



## hoffie08

that would be sweet.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

*Front Yard Fright 2009 Progress*

I thought I'd share my plans and progress for my 2009 haunt. I was hoping that we would find a building, but I'm planning on staying home for at least one more year. After that, I don't think I'll be able to add much else! I'm running out of room! After our 2008 season, we filled up our 10 x 40 storage unit from floor to ceiling!
.

Anyways, here's some things that I'm hoping to accomplish for my 2009 haunt...

I'm adding a brand new 24 x 24 fun house where the cemetery has been the past four years. It will have a brand new 24 x 16 facade complete with the clown head from last year's haunt. there will be 5 to 6 rooms in it. Some ideas I have are a hallway full of clowns, all but one being fake. Adding some drop panels that can all be run my one person. (I found out that they are VERY affective!) The prison cell will become a monkey cage. Also, a room full of jack-in-the-boxes with a live actor in one, and a pneumatic pop up in another. Here's somewhat of a list of stuff that's going to go into the all new fun house haunt:


24 by 24 building (floor and walls)
24 by 16 foot fun house facade
fun house sign
"TICKETS" sign
hallway of clowns
two drop panels
jack-in-the-box room
pneumatic jack-in-the-box
monkey cage

The cemetery will now be placed where The House used to be. Basically, everything is getting pushed back to make room for the all new fun house haunt. In the past, I haven't been able to have any actors in the cemetery itself because everyone can see it while standing in line... So it's hard to get a scare in if everyone can see what's going on. However, for 09, the cemetery will be behind the fun house and next to the garage, so I will definitely be working in some actors in our new cemetery! I'm hoping to add some bigger, more lifelike, tombstones as well as a new walkway using that big fake plastic chain you would find at Wal Mart. I picked up 10 sections of it after Halloween last year so i think they will come in quite handy! Also, I'm hoping to make my dog house pneumatic this year. For the past 2 years, the dog house has be static so I think will come as a big surprise when "Fluffy" attacks in 09! Here's a list I've come up with so far:


new gravestones
new walkway path
fix up broken stones
pneumatic dog house

The house will now be placed in the back yard. I'm not sure on how everything is going to fit back there because in the past we haven't had anything back there. The House isn't very wide, but very deep. And the back yard is very wide and not very deep. So the whole house might actually get flipped sideways. However, that would run into a problem with the facade. But we'll see how things end up going! Here's a list of stuff I'd like to add to The House


new floor (The floor rotted in 08!)
new living room
new dinning room
expanded kitchen
expanded bedroom
expanded bathroom
expanded library

The garage too is getting quite the over haul. I'm going to make it completely themed haunt, along with the others. In the past it has been a mixture of different themed rooms. Well for 09 I'm hoping to make the whole thing one big cohesive haunt. I'm going to go for a military base theme and I'm going to try and do something with a back story. Here's and idea of what I'm going for... "TOXICORP, a military based company, has come out with this new healing chemical 'RX:13' to give to injured soldiers. This new chemical, not only heals the soldiers better and faster, it makes it so the soldiers can go longer without eating or drinking. It also gives them energy so they can stay up longer. The only thing is... It does have it's side effects..." .
Here's a list of some stuff I'd like to add to the garage:


facade
office/entry
observation room
mess hall
freezer

That's all I've got for now! I'm hoping to post progress shots, and let everyone know about new things I've been working on and stuff like that. Also, I'm working on getting a brand new website up and going for the 09 season. Things are kinda slow on that, but I'll be sure to let everyone know when it gets up and going!

Let me know if you have any comments or questions. I love hearing from you guys!
:jol:.


----------



## Monstermaker

Sounds like you're going to be quite busy this season. Your initial plan is quite impressive as well. I understand the heartaches of wanting/needing more space.
We just signed a 5 year contract, so now we'll have a permanent location. We'll now encompass 2 floors of an old warehouse building with approximately 33,000 sq.ft. It's a far cry from the 12,000 feet we used to cram into for the past 12 years.

Have patience FYF, when the times right, you'll find your location.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Monstermaker said:


> Sounds like you're going to be quite busy this season. Your initial plan is quite impressive as well. I understand the heartaches of wanting/needing more space.
> We just signed a 5 year contract, so now we'll have a permanent location. We'll now encompass 2 floors of an old warehouse building with approximately 33,000 sq.ft. It's a far cry from the 12,000 feet we used to cram into for the past 12 years.
> 
> Have patience FYF, when the times right, you'll find your location.


I'm definitely ambitious that's for sure!
.

And congrats on the new building! We've found quite a few good locations, things just fall through every time. My dad is looking at 2 locations right now but like I said, things usually fall through, so I'm not getting my hopes up!
:jol:.


----------



## Monstermaker

Thanks.
Ambition is always a good thing to have. It's what helps to keep the "fires" burning inside when things go awry.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Monstermaker said:


> Thanks.
> Ambition is always a good thing to have. It's what helps to keep the "fires" burning inside when things go awry.


Definitely!
And if that fades off, a couple Full Throttle energy drinks will do the trick!
.


----------



## HauntCast

Great plan. Way more ambitious than I myself. I like the clown haunt idea. Any thing with a painted face is creepy. You could call it Carn-Evil and have a carny type barker at the enterance. You could have Freak show rooms. If I was planning on expanding my haunt I would do it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Okay, not too much going on right now, however I did get some lumber to start my new fun house sign! Here's an animation I threw together to give you an idea of what it's going to look like:

HouseOfSlaughter.gif picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket

You can click it to get a bigger view...

Anyways, there's a general idea of what it'll look like. I'm really excited to get to work and get it done! I'll be sure to post pics once things start to come together!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Our new website is starting to take shape too! I haven't gotten the domain name figured out quite yet, but you can check out what I have up so far here: http://frighthaunt.wordpress.com/

Comments, suggestions, and questions welcome!
:jol:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Suppose I should post another update. Things are still creeping along. Right now I'm focusing on our big kick off party I'm going to be having in March.

Work is also a factor, along with being without a truck. But never fear! I have been planning A LOT of new stuff!

Also, the website has been set up, and is different from the one in my last post. You can check it out by clicking the link in my sig! I'm currently tinkering with the background colors/images/ and text.

Let me know what you think! (Readable? Organized? Etc)
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I'm currently working on getting some promotional stuff made for the 09 haunt. Since I'm going to have 4 distinct themed haunts, I've decided to give them all names and use them in my promotion. I posted my first haunt, "The House of SLaughter" the next will be the "Cemetery of the Undead", the third will be the house (Have yet to come up with name) and the last haunt will be "Toxic Chaos". Below are some images I have created!



















I would love to hear what comments you have about it!
.


----------



## GrimProductions

I have seen pictures online where a guy put a fumigation tent on his house. Very simular to the big top.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

GrimProductions said:


> I have seen pictures online where a guy put a fumigation tent on his house. Very simular to the big top.


Very cool idea!
.


----------



## Revenant

I can think of some very cool and creepy non-circus applications for that!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Well I FINALLY got to work on my "House of SLaughter" sign last night. I'm about 85% done with the sign part. Just have to finish painting the letters on, and get the trim for the lights all done. I should be able to get the lights done tonight and could potentially be DONE with it!

Pics coming later tonight!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hey all! Just wanted to let you know I just posted pictures of the new sign! Be sure to check them out here: Construction Has Begun!

Comments WANTED! Tell me what you think!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dude! That rocks!

The "S" came out great too! Was that a font?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

that is soooo cool!!!


----------



## EMU

The sign looks great, if you've been to concerts the BIG ones with the T-shirt shooters you know they shoot far, but with the low amount of air pressure lowered and some popcorn in it, you could have the cool killer popcorn being shot at patrons!(from Killer Klowns from Outer Space).Also a balloon room, like balloons COVERING the floor, i know for a lot of people it will be hard just to walk in, but then you could have someone laying off to the side under balloons, pop up. Etc. Clowns are fun to work with!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sickie Ickie said:


> Dude! That rocks!
> 
> The "S" came out great too! Was that a font?


Thanks!
The font used for the "S" is called "Homicide Effect".
.



naberhoodhaunts said:


> that is soooo cool!!!


Thank you! I'm pretty satisfied with how it came out! Wait until you see the rest of my facade I have planned!
:jol:.



EMU said:


> The sign looks great, if you've been to concerts the BIG ones with the T-shirt shooters you know they shoot far, but with the low amount of air pressure lowered and some popcorn in it, you could have the cool killer popcorn being shot at patrons!(from Killer Klowns from Outer Space).Also a balloon room, like balloons COVERING the floor, i know for a lot of people it will be hard just to walk in, but then you could have someone laying off to the side under balloons, pop up. Etc. Clowns are fun to work with!


I love the popcorn idea! I'm sure I could get something figured out! Just might make a big mess at the end of the night!
:googly:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Got some more work done! http://www.frighthaunt.com/?p=530


----------



## hoffie08

fyf nice job


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Update posted! http://www.frighthaunt.com/?p=541#more-541


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Alrighty kids! I got started on a new project tonight... You guessed it! ANOTHER SIGN!
Hahahaha

Here's a post with info and some pics! http://www.frighthaunt.com/?p=549


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sign three done! http://www.frighthaunt.com/?p=552


----------



## daddywoofdawg

In your fun house you can do a hall of mirrors and somwhere in it have a drop down mirror with a surprise!and someone on here did a vortex tunnel with a clown face entery out of paper mache.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

daddywoofdawg said:


> In your fun house you can do a hall of mirrors and somwhere in it have a drop down mirror with a surprise!and someone on here did a vortex tunnel with a clown face entery out of paper mache.


Well I had thought about that too, but mirrors are far to expensive! Maybe next year I'll save up and get some fun house mirrors!

And I think I remember seeing that vortex tunnel... TOO COOL!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hey all, thought I would let you all know what I've been up to lately. We had our kick off party a week ago (Last Saturday) and it went over great! We had about 50 people come and all had a great time! You can read more about the party and see some pictures here: Party Review

Also, I've been getting some new clown masks for our all new "House of Slaughter" haunt we are adding this year. You can see the masks here: New Masks

And speaking of The House of SLaughter, I have been working day and night making a full scale model of the haunt in Google SketchUp. For those of who who don't know what that is, it's a free program provided by Google where you can make 3D models of most anything you can think of with extreme precession. It's an AMAZING program to work with and I highly recommend it if you are planning on building a haunt!

Here are some progress shots of the 3D model of the haunt:




Let me know if you have any problems with the download. The file can only be downloaded ten times so I may have to upload it again.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I have Google SketchUp but noticed you drew framing members did you have to draw each board or it there an add on or button I haven't seen to do that?I've wanted to use it for a couple of projects but drawing each board took longer than just drawing it on paper.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

daddywoofdawg said:


> I have Google SketchUp but noticed you drew framing members did you have to draw each board or it there an add on or button I haven't seen to do that?I've wanted to use it for a couple of projects but drawing each board took longer than just drawing it on paper.


Well I wanted to get the exact measurements for everything to make sure that it would all fit together. Sure the plywood is only 1/2 and inch thick, but once you start stacking them on top of each other does it really add up.

I actually only "made" one wall and the just copied and pasted it many times. I would make extra copies of the wall and put them away from my work space so they were out of the way. When I needed one I just copied and pasted what I needed.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Also I should mention another reason why I wanted all the boards on there was because I wanted to see how much lumber it would actually take to build it all...

I was a wee bit surprised when I counted over 70 sheets of plywood!
.


----------



## Dixie

C'mon, FYF... admit it... you drew out each board only because you have a slight addiction problem with Sketch Up... we are all family here, you can talk about it... hehe

Really though, you have a great idea going there... seeing it on a smaller scale really lets you plan things out more realistically than (my beloved) paper. It's a great way to get more prepared - and who doesnt love that? 

It looks great.... I love following your progress!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Dixie said:


> C'mon, FYF... admit it... you drew out each board only because you have a slight addiction problem with Sketch Up... we are all family here, you can talk about it... hehe
> 
> Really though, you have a great idea going there... seeing it on a smaller scale really lets you plan things out more realistically than (my beloved) paper. It's a great way to get more prepared - and who doesnt love that?
> 
> It looks great.... I love following your progress!


My name is Front Yard Fright...
And I'm addicted to SketchUp.
:googly:.

I really couldn't agree with you more. The time that it will save, and the mess ups! I've been working on my ticket booth (Will post a link soon.) and I messed up a good 4 to 5 times on the windows, thank goodness all I had to do was click "Undo" and it all went away.

If only that could work in real life after you cut a 2x4 3 inches short!
:googly:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Okay, just finished up the ticket booth SketchUp. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Although it's going to be a b***h to build, and then take apart.

Also, you can see where the "TICKETS" sign I made is going to be (Right up on top.) I thought about making all the individual letters, but I figured I'd save a couple hours of work. LOL.

Anyways, here are some progress shots:
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/TicketBooth.jpghttp://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/TicketBooth-1.jpghttp://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/TicketBooth-3.jpg

And here's the finished booth!
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/TicketBooth-4.jpg

As before, I have uploaded my SketchUp onto RapidShare for those of you who have SketchUp and would like a 3D tour of it. The link is below.
http://rapidshare.com/files/213045961/Ticket_Booth8.skp.html

Tell me what ya think!
.


----------



## Dixie

Looking really good, FYF. One question - why is the panel that the sign goes on set back farther.... why is it not flush with the window panel? (Course, maybe thats how ticket booths all appear, and I just don't notice it because of the flashing lights!)


----------



## Front Yard Fright

That was the look I was gong for. I like how it has an old "midway" feel to it. Plus, I didn't want it looking like a giant cube sitting in the front yard.
:googly:


----------



## daddywoofdawg

not sure on your drawings but if you go as 4'X panel modules you can bolt them together for use then unbolt and stack them in the off season.just make sure you have a 2x on each side of the 4' panel then when there put together the 2X on each panel should butt up next to the 2X on the other 4X module and then you can just bolt the two panels together.you could also do the same for the floor just leave a strip next to each side where the two panels will meet and bolt together then drywall screw the floor strip on and after unscrew and unbolt.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I tried bolting our walls the first year and didn't like how they turned out. They were too wobbly for me (Maybe we didn't use enough bolts?) I just use 3" screws to put it all together and reuse the screws every year. Haven't had too many problems except for the occasional stripped screw... I hate those things!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

FYF - I moved your website update posts to the Links forum.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hauntiholik said:


> FYF - I moved your website update posts to the Links forum.


Why does everything I post get moved!?
.


----------



## Spartan005

Everything looks really good so far. 

Love the "house of Slaughter" sign by the way... in fact I may have to "borrow" it for next year lol


----------



## Front Yard Fright

OKay everyone, just thought I'd update you all and tell you what's all been going on.

If you hadn't seen my "What should I do?" thread, I was looking for possible buildings in Waverly to do a pro haunt this year, so I didn't have to stay at home and have to tear it down ever year. Well, after a couple weeks of searching and meetings, I've just decided to stay at home this year, and hopefully we'll get something worked out for 2010.

With that said, I have been working really hard on getting the plans for the years haunts put together. The House of SLaughter is all planned out, and I'm in the process of working out some plans for Home SCREAM Home. Up next is getting a full scale model of my garage into Google Sketchup so I can figure out a plan for Toxic Chaos.

No actual "work" has been done on the haunt for some time now... I don't want to make too much, considering the lack of storage here. In July I plan on buying all of my supplies and start building panels in my garage. Then, the first week of August, I'll work my butt off and get as much done as possible.

This year's haunt is going to be a HUGE undertaking... But I think we can do it!

Check out my website for more updates and info!
:jol:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Just a small update, we are starting construction on some new walls this weekend. I'm getting lumber Thursday and I'm hoping to get a lot accomplished with my crew I've got going...

In other news, I picked up this little guy (Actually mom picked him up for me!) off Craigslist! Not bad for 20 bucks!
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/DSCN0747.jpg

Also picked up this old stove from CL a couple weeks ago.. I can't wait to dirty it up and spookify it!
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/020-1.jpg
.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

Love the stove, it looks so oldschool!!! Btw,Can you take some pics of your wall construction, I know its pretty simple but I just want to check out yours. Hopefully I'll get started soon, just need a little planning to do and still weary of wear I'll put my walls until October.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

KINGS CRYPT said:


> Love the stove, it looks so oldschool!!! Btw,Can you take some pics of your wall construction, I know its pretty simple but I just want to check out yours. Hopefully I'll get started soon, just need a little planning to do and still weary of wear I'll put my walls until October.


Sure thing KC! I may have some photos already, if not I'll be sure to snap some!

Also, here's a logo I just put together for our new "Kiddy Kreep House" I will be adding for the little ones!

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/KiddyKreepHouse.gif

Let me know what you think, good or bad. I'm not sure I like the "Kiddy" part myself!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Things are starting to pick up again for us... Check our website for recent updates!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Okay so I'm not very good at updating this thread! Work is coming right along on the haunt... We're getting as much prep work done as possible before the first of August. The entire first week of August we will start setting up Home SCREAM Home. I'm hoping that that will go rather quickly and smoothly so we can get to work on some of the other things we've got planned. We've got most of the wall built for our new House of SLaughter haunt, only have about 10 normal walls, then the facade to build! Check out my construction gallery on my website [here].

In other news, you have have noticed my new avatar. It's a picture of me as my new character... Gigglez the Clown!  I got some professional pictures taken by a local photographer and they turned out great! Check them out [here].

Also, we've officially started the countdown to fear! Check it out [here]!

There's also some other stuff like parades and other pictures in our 2009 gallery [here].

Be sure to check out my website regularly as I update it often with updates and news!
Take care!
.


----------



## abrcrombe

Looks like your haunt is coming along. I love the professional pics! Your clowns look so evil and wrong. Looks great!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Haunt construction has begun! We started last Thursday night and things just took off like a rocket! Home SCREAM Home is up and almost done being built. Just painting, and set design left! eek! Can't believe it's almost here already!

http://frighthaunt.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=13&pos=27


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Things are really starting to come together for us! Home SCREAM Home is done being built. Only thing left is finishing up the sets with paint, props, and stuff like that.

We had our trusses for our roof of The House of SLaughter Monday... Things are HUGE!  They are 24' wide by 8' tall.
We are going to need to make about 20+ more walls for The House of SLaughter because we ended up using some new walls for Home SCREAM Home. We're also trying to figure out a way to get around build all the floor frames like we were planning... We figure the floor alone will cost $300+ and I just don't want to spend that money because...

We may have a location for the haunt next year!

I was contacted after posting a wanted ad on Craigslist where I listed some different items I am in need of. Well, I got an e-mail from a guy saying he was interested in the haunted house, and would like more information. So I just sent him a link to my site and told him all info can be found there. Well, he checked it out, and noticed on our "Location" page we have a disclaimer saying that we are in search of a permanent location for 2010. Well, the guy noticed that and contacted me and said that he may have the place we could use. He just bought an acreage NE of Wavelry (Not sure how far in the country it is yet.) But he's already got a pumpkin patch for this year, and has wanted to do a haunted house as well as a hayride, and haunted forest. He's got two large buildings we could put to use, providing we add a fire wall every 1,000 sq feet (State code).

I'm meeting with the guy today at his acreage, to check it out and see if we could actually work something out... It's all happening so fast! I really don't want to get my hopes up too much, because I've been let down before... BUT THIS COULD BE IT!
Hahahahah

I'll keep you all updated! Check out the site for recent pics of haunt construction (I still need to add some from last week! eek!
:jol:.


----------



## HauntCast

FYF, Sometimes things just fall into your lap. Hope it works out.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

GOD THOSE R SICK!!! Maybe I've got haunt envy!!!! umm...pirates,definetly!!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

sorry about that... i had to edit my post XD umm i checked out the pics on your site and im speechless... that looks amazing looks professional and oh wait... are you a professional? XD


once again editing sorry again XD man if you weren't located in Iowa i would definatly help out with your haunt! sadly i cannot as i live in ohio XD


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Just wanted to give you all an update to all that has been going on the past couple weeks.
We were turned into the city a week or so ago by a "neighbor" who was concerned about our haunt and if it was up to code as far as fire safety and all that. So the city showed up and told us to halt all work in order to make sure everything was up to code. They also said that we needed to have a permit in order to build our "buildings".

A week pasted and we had been talking to the city and it turns out it wasn't as bad as they made it seem. I have to lose my "roof" (blue tarps) during our operating hours (So if a fire were to start, the smoke could escape) and we also had to downsize the fun house a weeee bit.

Last weekend we got back to work and got most of the fun house completely up, then I got a phone call from a new haunt that is opening up about 20 min from here telling me that the guy I used to work for had turned me into the city say he was my neighbor. He went on to tell me that the guy was also planning on going after other local haunts and was doing his best to get everyone shut down, including the new guy who I was talking to.

So things around here have been crazy hectic. I have been planning meetings with everyone I know from the city trying to make sure everything is safe and up to code. I'm going to have to install a smoke alarm system in my garage and the whole nine yards. 

Anyways, just wanted to apologize for the lack of updates (and photos). I will no longer be posting any pictures of anything, and my updates will be minimal as I'm trying to keep my whole operation under wraps so I don't have anyone from the other haunt looking at what we're doing.

I just find it DISGUSTING that a 19 year old kid can be more mature than a 45 year old man.
.


----------



## Warrant2000

It's sad someone would try to do that not only to you, but to others. Since you are talking to the city officials on a regular basis, couldn't you alert them to this guy that is apparently stirring up trouble? I would think there's some false representation going on if he claims to be a neighbor. Maybe just confront him and ask what his problem is. Is he trying to run his own haunt and get rid of the competition?

Glad to hear you are making progress and you still have a green light!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

wow thats stupid! what kind of person would do that!?!? He probably knows that you're gonna have a better haunt so he's just afraid <


----------



## fick209

What a complete JERK!

Keep up with all of your good work. I know those city officials can be a pain in the you know what to deal with (I just finished a 4 year city council term), but stick with it and keep on taking the high road.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Haverghastasylum

Man that sucks! Having the same thing happen to me, I know exactly how you feel( violated and targeted). The thing that gets me is that you can run a haunt for years upon years, but as soon as 1 I repeat 1 person complains the city is all over you like your bad guy. Don't let them push you around because they will try. I'm luckey enough to have a neighbor who is high up in construction( he knows all the codes) He keeps the city from pulling fast ones. 

About the smoke detecters. Do you only have to mount a couple, or do you need one of those multi interlinked jobers?

Also what's wrong with clown haunt. was the foot print too big or the facade to tall?

One more qustion. What do you mean they wanted to be sure that you were up code? I'm sure most home haunts are not up to code. heck I doubt cities have anything in their book about non profit home haunts. LIke I said don't let them push you around. The only code They could find for me was a temp structure time allowence of 15 days. ( At first they tried pulling funny stuff)

I have been checking your site every day, waiting for update pics, but I don't blame you for not wanting to post such info anymore.

Anyway good luck with the haunts , and be sure to take that losers customers away.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Just wanted to give you all another update. I attended a city council meeting tonight to address some problems I've been having. The outdoor haunts are a go as far as the city goes, but the garage was a cause for some concern. I mentioned to them that I had planned on using it for the haunt again this year and they told me that I needed to install a smoke alarm as well as a 2-hour fire wall in between the garage and the haunt itself.

The smoke alarm wasn't a BIG deal, but the fire wall was a huge concern for us because it would not only take a lot of money, but TIME! We open our doors in 17 days and our garage haunt isn't even started! So I gave a short speech and discussed the options we had with the board. The good thing was, my dad knows nearly half the board, and many are large supporters/fans of my haunt, so I had good vibes from the get-go!

The board came to the conclusion that the firewall was not needed, but the smoke alarm would be a good idea. So I still have to install that, however we can still use that in our next building.

So that's where we are! The fun house is nearly completed... We installed our 'wheel of death' Saturday... it's WICKED! The cemetery is still empty, but that will get taken care of the next couple days. The house has been sitting there will little to no work completed the past couple weekends, but we'll get back in there and finish things up soon. And again, the garage isn't even started!

Hope to update with some pictures in the near future, just depends on time! Hope everyone is doing well!
:jol:.


----------



## HauntCast

Good to hear. Down with the machine!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Opening night's tonight! Hard to believe it's already here! Ahhhh!


----------

